# All dialects: Isn't it so? / Right?



## Nikola

Which countries use which phrase?
مش هيك,مش كدا,مو جذي
Or another one?


----------



## ayed

Nikola said:


> Which countries use which phrase? Or another one?


مو جذي Kuwaiti
مش كدا Eygptian 
مش هيك Chami(Syrian , Lebanon,...
Other members will add more words or comments


----------



## Nikola

Thanks Ayed, what do you say in Najdi?


----------



## ayed

Nikola said:


> Thanks Ayed, what do you say in Najdi?


 
*ماهو بكذا*


----------



## Abu Rashid

I think most people in ash-Sham say Mo Haik rather than Mish Haik. Mish is a more Egyptian word which is mainly used by those areas which have been influenced by the Egyptian dialect more.

In fus7a the equivalent is هكذا (hakatha).


----------



## MeiLing

Abu Rashid said:


> In fus7a the equivalent is هكذا (hakatha).


To be more specific, I think هكذا is equal to the quolloquial words هيك, كدا, جذي and not to the phrases مش هيك, مش كدا, مو جذي.


----------



## Abu Rashid

I'm sorry, yes it should be أليس كذلك


----------



## MeiLing

Abu Rashid said:


> I'm sorry, yes it should be أليس كذلك


Absolutely, Abu Rashid.  
It should be so only in the inquiry form. But in the informative form, I guess we have to omit the letter *أ* which indicates inquiry.


----------



## zooz

Abu Rashid said:


> I think most people in ash-Sham say Mo Haik rather than Mish Haik. Mish is a more Egyptian word which is mainly used by those areas which have been influenced by the Egyptian dialect more.



*مش هيك* is the Lebanese version, *مو/ما هيك* the Syrian and *مش كدا* is the Egyptian one.


----------



## elroy

مش هيك is also Palestinian.
مو هيك is Syrian, as Zooz said, and also (non-Palestinian) Jordanian.

I should also point out that مش is pronounced "mish" in Palestinian/Lebanese and "mush" in Egyptian.


----------



## Josh_

> I should also point out that مش is pronounced "mish" in Palestinian/Lebanese and "mush" in Egyptian.


Actually, both pronunciations are found in Egyptian.


----------



## elroy

Josh Adkins said:


> Actually, both pronunciations are found in Egyptian.


 That's what I thought.  In Palestinian/Lebanese, we only say "mish."


----------



## Nikola

What are the phrases in North Africa?


----------



## smooha

Nikola said:


> What are the phrases in North Africa?



Hi Nikola,

*I'm not a native North African*, but as far as I remember from my travels in Morocco, the Classical form هكذا is relatively unchanged (surprising considering Moroccan morphological patterns), leaving you with the following:

"..., mashi hakada?"

Please correct me if I'm wrong, natives! 

Noam


----------



## MarcB

Since we have some North Africans here now can someone confirm the usage?


----------



## clevermizo

I believe the word in some if not most North African dialects is _hakda_. I'm not sure what the normal negation particle is.


----------



## smooha

Though (as mentioned above) I am not North African, I'm fairly certain that the Moroccan negation particle is "mash_," probably cognate to the Egyptian/Levantine "mush"/"mish".



clevermizo said:



			I believe the word in some if not most North African dialects is hakda. I'm not sure what the normal negation particle is.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I can confirm that "hakda" or "hakka" is used in the Maghreb, but I don't think the same about "mish"; I suppose without being sure they say "mahakdash". A native's opinion would be appreciated.


----------



## Schem

ayed said:


> *ماهو بكذا*



Or: موب تسذا.


----------



## tounsi51

In Tunisia we don't use mush hak(ka) to say the question tag right? Otherwise no, we do say "mush", for "right?" we will say "maw", "ma8ou"
In Algeria and Morocco they will say "yek"
"mush hak"(hakka, hakkeka), means in Tunisia, it is not like that, it is not the right way


----------



## إسكندراني

Yes, Algerians would say (yak) but that's only in the affirmative.
But Moroccans definitely say (haakdaa). 
I don't think most dialects use this for negation, it's usually a rhetorical question.


----------



## makandés66

tounsi51 said:


> In Tunisia we don't use mush hak(ka) to say the question tag right? Otherwise no, we do say "mush", for "right?" we will say "maw", "ma8ou"
> In Algeria and Morocco they will say "yek"
> "mush hak"(hakka, hakkeka), means in Tunisia, it is not like that, it is not the right way



For example a Moroccan (from Rabat) will say "yek la baas?" Which means "It's O.K., right?"


----------



## Mighis

makandés66 said:


> For example a Moroccan (from Rabat) will say "yek la baas?" Which means "It's O.K., right?"


When you address somebody to ask if he's all-right, you say: _yak labas_? This often happens in a negative manner and depending on attenuation this can be (verbally) aggressive, that's why you should _say: labas ´lîk?_ or _ki dayer, labas `lîk?_. And if you say _yak labas?_ asking about something (happened), then it gets the meaning: "is everything O.K (in) (here/there) ?". Usually, you ask it on this way out of concern!

For "it's O.K.; right?" you should say: "_nishan/besseh; yâk?_".

I don't know all Arabic-Moroccan dialects, but this should do.


----------

